# Massive Absturzprobleme. Grafikfehler und Systemfreeze.



## RoTTeN1234 (24. September 2013)

So liebe Freunde ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt. Viellecht fällt einem von euch was dazu ein.

Zunächst das System:

Es ist im Prinzip dieses von Herb hier http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9311295-neuer-pc-gesucht.html#post9476850 verlinkte, bis auf die Grafikkarte, die nicht der OC Variante entspricht, sondern die ganz normale Version ist.

Ich hatte seit Beginn das Problem von Grafikfehlern auf der Windowsoberfläche, was sich aber fast 7 Monate lang durch die ATI Treiber behebn ließ. Ziemlich aus dem Nichts tauchten sie wieder auf und nun endet das Ganze in einem Systemfreeze. Das Ganze sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab den Rechner bereits eingeschickt und nach langen 2 Wochen wieder bekommen mit dem Bericht, dass das Mainboard defekt war und ausgetauscht wurde, sowie die Graka - Lüfter gereinigt wurden (hatte ich selbst schon gemacht), sowie die Hardware getestet wurde und das System 4 h ohne Probleme lief. Das Einzige was ich nicht mitgeschickt habe, war meine Festplatte, da diese bei einem baugleichem PC (mit Ausnahme der Grafikkarte) stundenlang einwandfrei lief. Ich habe jetzt alles Mögliche Deinstalliert (Virenscanner, da immer dessen Treiber vor dem Systemfehler geladen wurden), Grafikkartentreiber sind runter, Festplatte wurde im abgesicherten Modus (der mit Ausnahme sehr sporadischer BSODs) einwandfrei funktioniert (schreibe gerade von da)) mit HDD Tune 4 Stunden lang im Tiefenscan getestet, was keine Fehler fand, genausowenig wie Chkdsk, Memtest86 oder das Windows integrierte Speichertesprogramm. Ich kann mir das absolut nicht erklären, vorallem nachdem die Hardware ja extern getestet wurde (laut Servicebericht) und keine Schwierigkeiten machte. Ich bin mit meinem Latein wirklich vollständig am Ende. Es ergibt für mich schlichtweg keinen Sinn. Ist das Mainboard direkt wieder defekt oder haben die es vllt nicht wirklich ausgetauscht oder WTF ist hier los?

Falls jemals jemand sowas gehabt hat, BITTE BITTE ich brauch dieses Mistding zur Zeit leider wahnsinnig dringend. Eine weitere 2 wöchige Reperaturzeit ist momentan nicht drin.

PS: Monitor samt Kabel wurden aebenfalls getauscht, ebenso das Stromkabel. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es sich um irgendeinen Schwachsinn auf der Festplatte handelt, kann mir aber nicht erklären was. Das System lief wie gesagt fast 1 Jahr einwandfrei und die Festplatte bringt auch den anderen PC nicht zum Absturz (Wobei ich das nochmal länger testen will). Ich fang jetzt mal an nach und nach Sachen zu deinstallieren, vllt finde ich noch irgendwas.

*UPDATE: *Soeben ist mir eine Windowsreperatur mit einem BSOD mit BAD_POOL_HEADER abgestürzt. Leider finden sich auch dazu immens viele Möglichkeiten. Eine davon die Festplatte.


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

Da gibt es etliche Möglichkeiten an was es liegen kann; ich würde aber immer erst mit einer Neuinstallation anfangen da man so oft schneller ans Ziel kommt und Treiber/System-Fehler ausgrenzen kann.

Lade im Bios  die "Setup Defaults"  - also die Grundeinstellungen.
Danach stellst du im Bios die RAM Command Rate auf 2T sowie sonstige  RAM Werte laut Typ ein (Vermutlich 9-9-9-24 1,5Volt) (bzw. das XMP Profil verwenden).
 AHCI aktivieren für die Festplatte und den Rest im Bios so belassen wie es ist.

Saubere Windows Installation mit Hardware-Treiber *ohne *Windows-Updates und danach gleich testen ob der Fehler reproduzierbar ist.





> UPDATE: Soeben ist mir eine Windowsreperatur mit einem BSOD mit BAD_POOL_HEADER abgestürzt. Leider finden sich auch dazu immens viele Möglichkeiten. Eine davon die Festplatte.



Und was steht   in der Windows Ereignisanzeige zu dem BAD_POOL_HEADER Freeze?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (24. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Und was steht   in der Windows Ereignisanzeige zu dem BAD_POOL_HEADER Freeze?



Sollte doch eigentlich unter dem System zu finden sein oder? Der Fehler wurde offenbar nicht gespeichert, kann aber vllt daran liegen, dass ich über F8 in die Reparaturkonsole gegangen bin. 

Die Neuinstallation werde ich bei Gelegenheit versuchen, allerdings muss ich dazu erst noch ein paar Daten sichern. (Gerade nix Externes in der Größe zur Hand.) 

Das Bios werde ich mal testen. Aber sollte das nicht im Default sien, wenn die das Mainboard erst neu getauscht haben?
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Tips.

*UPDATE: *Also die Command Rate 2T kann ich nicht einstellen, da steht bei mir Auto und lässt sich nicht abändern, dran stehen tut 2N. Ansonsten sind die Profile korrekt und auch das AHCI ist auf Enabled. Sonst hab ich nichts verändert. 

Absturz kam im Normalmodus nach ca 20 Minuten beim Öfnnen eines Youtubevideos. Interessanterweise gibt er aber auch keine Fehlermeldung aus, außer der Kernel Meldung, weil das System unerwartet ausgeschaltet wurde. Ich versteh echt nicht, wie das den Leutchen bei 4 Stunden nicht aufgefallen ist.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte mich hier nochmal zu Wort melden. Beim zweiten Einsenden des Rechners hat sich herausgestellt, dass beide Ramriegel offenbar defekt waren. (Memtest sagte nach sage und schreibe 72 Std Test was anderes). Jetzt läuft der Rechner zwar wieder, aber jetzt hab ich einen alten Bekannten wiedergetroffen:

Und zwar tauchen jetzt Grafikfehler auschließlich auf der Windowsoberfläche auf. Sprich, immer wieder flackern bunte Pixel oder Linien auf dem Bildschirm auf. Ich habe jetzt alle Treiber deinstalliert, reinstalliert, windows neu installiert, den Sitz der Grafikkarte geprüft, Aero deaktiviert, sämtliche Refreshraten ausprobiert. Einzig meine Grafikkarte hab ich jetzt noch nicht in einem anderen Rechner ausprobiert. Allerdings wie gesagt: Die Fehler treten ausschließlich in der Windowsoberfläche auf. Bei Spielen oder sogar bei Vollbildflashvideos gibt es das Problem nicht. Ich teste sie mal bei Gelegenheit in einem anderen Rechner oder eine andere bei mir, aber ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Das Problem bestand bereits bei Kauf des Rechners, ließ sich damals aber durche eine Aktualisierung der Grafiktreiber beheben. Jetzt scheint Hopfen und Malz verloren zu sein.  Ah ja: Graka überhitzt nicht. Der Fehler tauchte auch erst nach einer langen Runde Civ 5 im DX11 Modus auf. Das ist doch irgendwie... näää?

*UPDATE: *Ob ihr es jetzt glaubt oder nicht. Der Fehler ließ sich beheben, indem ich ins Hauptmenü von CIV 5 ging und dann wieder beendete. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein oder?

*Update 2: *Zu früh gefreut. Sie treten zwar seltener auf, aber sie treten noch auf.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich würd die Karte unbedingt mal woanders testen - wenn verschiedene Treiber nix bringen, wird es wohl daran liegen. Was Du aber mal machen kannst: wenn Du einen normalen Screenshot machst, also per Druck-Taste und dann Paint öffnen, mit STRG+V einfügen und als Bild speicher: sind die Fehler dann auch zu sehen?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich würd die Karte unbedingt mal woanders testen - wenn verschiedene Treiber nix bringen, wird es wohl daran liegen. Was Du aber mal machen kannst: wenn Du einen normalen Screenshot machst, also per Druck-Taste und dann Paint öffnen, mit STRG+V einfügen und als Bild speicher: sind die Fehler dann auch zu sehen?


 

Gerade mal probiert. Entweder ich komm nicht schnell genug mit oder sie sind nicht zu sehen. Sie flackern in 90% der Fälle nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde auf. Allerdings kommt ab und an jetzt auch die Meldung, dass der Anzeigentreiber nicht reagiert und zurückgesetzt wurde. (Dabei wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz.) Es muss die Graka sein. Nachdem jetzt Mainboard und Ram ausgetauscht wurden... was bleibt da noch über. Gestern tauchte der Fehler auch in 10 Stunden Dauerbetrieb nicht einmal auf. Auch die Flackerer nicht.

Edit: Nein sie sind definitiv nicht zu sehen. Hatte gerade etwas heftigere und hab sie eigentlich voll erwischt. Auf dem Screenshot ist nichts zu erkennen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Gerade mal probiert. Entweder ich komm nicht schnell genug mit oder sie sind nicht zu sehen. Sie flackern in 90% der Fälle nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde auf. Allerdings kommt ab und an jetzt auch die Meldung, dass der Anzeigentreiber nicht reagiert und zurückgesetzt wurde. (Dabei wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz.) Es muss die Graka sein. Nachdem jetzt Mainboard und Ram ausgetauscht wurden... was bleibt da noch über. Gestern tauchte der Fehler auch in 10 Stunden Dauerbetrieb nicht einmal auf. Auch die Flackerer nicht.


 
Denk ich auch, Monitor oder Kabel kannst du ja ausschließen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Denk ich auch, Monitor oder Kabel kannst du ja ausschließen


 

Jup eigentlich schon, aber zur Sicherheit probier ich n anderen Monitor.  Aber wie kann es ernsthaft sein, dass unter Vollast (Spiele wie Skyrim) nichts dergleichen auftritt? Versteh einer diese Computer.

Edit Okay Monitor und Kabel getauscht. Flackern bleibtl. Ergo Graka.... Garantie abgelaufen... so ein Mist.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

Also, in 2D sind die "Befehle" und Anbindungen vlt. einfach anders als in Games - weiß auch nicht, wie man das erklären kann, aber ich hatte auch mal ne Karte, die in 2D immer mal flackerte aber in 3D nie, war aber ein Laptopchip (auch Nvidia  )

Wird vermutlich eher ein softwareproblem sein - vlt hast Du zB mit ner Linux-CD (Knoppix zB ) keine Fehler? Evlt würde eine Neuinstallation von Windows ja helfen, die hast Du ja noch nicht gemacht, oder? Dann mal GENAU beobachten: Treiber nur nach und nach installieren, vlt mal erst nach 2 Tagen die neuesten Grafiktreiber.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Mh wäre ne Idee... ärgerlich dabei nur der Verlust meiner teils massiven Spielstände. (Skyrim mit Mods in der Form zum Laufen zu bringen war eine Qual  )

Eine "Reperaturinstallation" hab ich bereits gemacht (Also die "Upgradevariante"). Da hat sich nix geändert.

Mh da fällt mir ein, als ich den vor 2 Tagen bekommen habe und aufgemacht habe, lag die Graka lose drin, von der Erdungs-bzw Halterungsschraube fehlte jede Spur und auch diese Einrastvorrichtung am Slot war weg. Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei den Dösköppen anrufen und das mal zur Sprache bringen. Vielleicht bekomm ich dann nochmal Garantie.

Edit: oh und ich hab eben einen Screenshot angefertigt, wo man die Fehler sieht. Ändert das was?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So sieht das aus:  http://forum.pcgames.de/members/812429-rotten1234-albums-zeug-56-picture5530-unbenannt.html


Okay aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich gerade keine Grafiken anhängen oder verlinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man die Fehler im Screenshot sieht, deutet es noch sicherer auf die Karte hin


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn man die Fehler im Screenshot sieht, deutet es noch sicherer auf die Karte hin


 

Alles klar, viele Dank für die Hilfe. 

Hab mal eben wieder ne halbe Stunde Skyrim gespielt... Volle Settings, ENB, Texturmods etc pp... keine Fehler und nix. Und jetzt nachm rausgehen sind die Fehler aufm Desktop auch weg... als ob sich die Graka "warmlaufen" müsste. Strange things are in this world.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

vlt mal mal ALLE Treiber platt, auch Board usw. und dann ALLES mal neu, fürs Board beim Boardhersteller, für die Karte bei nvidia. Evlt hilft es ja... und für Farben, Desktop usw. mal alles auf Standardwerte setzen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt mal mal ALLE Treiber platt, auch Board usw. und dann ALLES mal neu, fürs Board beim Boardhersteller, für die Karte bei nvidia. Evlt hilft es ja... und für Farben, Desktop usw. mal alles auf Standardwerte setzen.


 

Ich probeir das mal.... mies beim AS Rock ist nur, dass es kein Paket gibt, sondern man alles einzeln ziehen muss. Und ich glaube für meine ATI Karte wird das nix mit den Nvidia Treibern  Aber ich glaube jetzt wo du es sagst, war das genau der Weg, wie ich es das letzte mal auch beheben konnte. Immer diese Arbeit... naja am WE. Jetzt ist Halloween. Max Payne geht auf Monsterjagd^^


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

Sry, ich hatte die Nvidia GTX 660 OC in der Signatur von Lunica aufgeschnappt


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sry, ich hatte die Nvidia GTX 660 OC in der Signatur von Lunica aufgeschnappt


 

Kommt vor  

Eine weitere seltsame Beobachtung mache ich gerade... ich lass gerade im Hintergrund das Menü von Might Magic 5 laufen und guess what? Kein einziger Grafikfehler und kein Reset des Anzeigetreibers seit 3 Stunden. Geht im übrigen mit jeder x-beliebigen 3d Anwendung, die ich im Hintergrund laufen lasse (Videos rendern funzt auch). Ich hab so ein stranges Verhalten echt noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Du kannst doch nicht nur deswegen jetzt den PC ständig 150W mehr Strom ziehen lassen ^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht nur deswegen jetzt den PC ständig 150W mehr Strom ziehen lassen ^^


 
Eigentlich nicht... der Witz ist... wenn die Sachen im Hintergrund laufen, scheinen sie ihn mal so überhaupt nicht zu interessieren, was die CPU Auslastung angeht. Ich werd auf jeden Fall die Graka tauschen. Da, wie weiter oben beschrieben, der Fehler wohl beim Versand lag, hoffe ich, dass sie mir die anstandslos ersetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht... der Witz ist... wenn die Sachen im Hintergrund laufen, scheinen sie ihn mal so überhaupt nicht zu interessieren, was die CPU Auslastung angeht. Ich werd auf jeden Fall die Graka tauschen. Da, wie weiter oben beschrieben, der Fehler wohl beim Versand lag, hoffe ich, dass sie mir die anstandslos ersetzen.



Was die CPU-Last angeht macht das auch nix, aber die GPU kann halt locker mal 150W zusätzlich ziehen.


----------



## Rettar33 (5. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was die CPU-Last angeht macht das auch nix, aber die GPU kann halt locker mal 150W zusätzlich ziehen.


 ...wenn nicht sogar 200-300


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (11. November 2013)

Jetzt ist sie endgültig abgeraucht. Mit Bluescreenabstürzen und immer dem selben Stop Fehler, der auf defekte Grafikkarte hindeutet. Dann mal erneut einschicken. Wenigstens hat das Ding noch n Onboardgrafikchip, damit ich wenigstens weiter arbeiten kann.


----------

